# Recommend me a good book to read ?



## Diogene303 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi, 

Ok i'm after something to read , now the last two books i read where 

1. Kill your friends - by john niven 

2. Basic writings of nietzsche - by peter gay 

so anyone got anything good they can recommend i go and check out ???

Open to anything here guys as along as it's not childrens books (rof)


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 5, 2009)

'Cat's Cradle' by Kurt Vonnegut.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Feb 5, 2009)

Cosmic Serpent, DNA and the origins of knowledge - jeremy narby


----------



## Dan (Feb 5, 2009)

1984 - George Orwell
The Brutal Art -Jesse Kellerman
The Truth About Chuck Norris - Fact book
The Zombie Survival Guide - Max Brooks

Just a few ive read through in the past month


----------



## Diogene303 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

Thanks for that 

Plugs - i've read 1984 by mr orwell - i also love H. G. Wells stuff too on that note , the other i'll check out from your list 

distressed_romeo - i have read the "cats cradle" - any others you think are a good read ??? , by the way how is things are is your band search working out ? 

Oh and last Tim ...i'll check it out sounds like an interesting title to a book , i'll have a look on the web for it .


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 5, 2009)

Diogene303 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for that
> 
> ...



Ah, a man of good taste! 'Timequake', 'Slaughterhouse 5' and 'God Bless You Dr Kervorkian' are all awesome!

Check out Amelie Nothomb as well, especially 'The Book of Proper Names'.

As for the band search, music is playing second-fiddle to schoolwork at the moment unfortunately, but Capencypher and I are getting together to do something in the near future! Cheers for asking!


----------



## liquidcow (Feb 5, 2009)

I have no idea what sort of thing you might be after but here are a few of my favourite books:

Slaughterhouse 5 by Kurt Vonnegut
Revolutionary Road by Richard Yates (ignore the film, it's rubbish)
Middlemarch by George Elliot
The Name of the Rose and/or Foucault's Pendulum by Umberto Eco


----------



## Kevan (Feb 5, 2009)

"Red Hot Lies" by Christopher Horner.

Plus, it can be used like kryptonite to keep Noodles at bay.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 5, 2009)

Calculus by Michael Spivak.

Jeff


----------



## DavyH (Feb 5, 2009)

Bomber, Len Deighton.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 6, 2009)

The Art of War - Sun Tzu
Shogun - James Clavell
The 47 Ronin Story - John Allyn


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Feb 11, 2009)

Perdido St. Station - China Meville  Once you get in to it...


----------



## Anthony (Feb 11, 2009)

Back To School For Rotten Ralph - Jack Gantos


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 24, 2009)

The Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie

Figures of Earth by James Branch Cabell

The Master and Margarita by Mikhail Bulgakov (possibly the greatest literary masterpiece of the last century)

The Baron in the Trees by Italo Calvino

Gateway by Frederik Pohl

Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas by Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## metalheadpunk (Feb 24, 2009)

Brave New World by Aldous Huxley


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 24, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> Slaughterhouse 5 by Kurt Vonnegut
> The Name of the Rose and/or Foucault's Pendulum by Umberto Eco



+1,000

Foucault and Eco are fucking incredible writers. Both had a huge hand in modern Literary Criticism (applied philosophy i guess), so their writing is massively interesting to read.



metalheadpunk said:


> Brave New World by Aldous Huxley



Dammit, you beat me to it 

Brave New world is incredible too. Definitely among my favorite books of all time 

If you read fantasty, maybe try "The Axis Trilogy" By Sara Douglas. I was a little skeptical before i started, but its fantastic stuff.

Also: The Communist Manifesto by Karl Marx and Frederick Engels. Makes for an interesting read.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 24, 2009)

"Brave New World" is basically Meshuggah on paper.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 24, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> "Brave New World" is basically Meshuggah on paper.



Very true. It's quite a disturbing read, but god damn is it great.


----------



## Brendan G (Feb 24, 2009)

Thus Spoke Zarathustra by Friedrich Nietzsche.
The Necronomicon by H.P. Lovecraft
A Brief History of Time by Stephen Hawking (If you are into how the universe "works").
The Elegant Universe by Brian Greene (Once again if you are into how the universe "works").
Essays in Existentialism by Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 24, 2009)

haha necronomicon
anything by Lovecraft


----------



## Brendan G (Feb 24, 2009)

heavy7-665 said:


> haha necronomicon
> anything by Lovecraft


I just recommended that because it has a lot of his stories.


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 25, 2009)

+1 on the Lovecraft and Huxley


----------



## TimothyLeary (Feb 25, 2009)

and one of my favourites:


----------



## Auyard (Feb 25, 2009)

Anything by Dan Abnett, if your into sci-fi and series (ie. Warhammer 40k).


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 25, 2009)

Auyard said:


> Anything by Dan Abnett, if your into sci-fi and series (ie. Warhammer 40k).



+1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000

Great writer, but _only_ (i cannot stress this enough) if you like sci-fi  If you like 40k at all, you're set


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 26, 2009)

Anything by Brian Lumley.
The Necroscope series was awesome.
Brian Lumley.com Books
Have a look at some of his work, its worth a read.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Feb 26, 2009)

Anything by Hunter S. Thompson, except for the Rum Diaries. That book is long, boring, totally uneventful. Totally untypical of Mr. Thompson. I just like Hunter's style of writing. He's very cerebral with his writing and really paints a vivid picture of whatever he's talking about when he writes. Great author.

Good books by him:

Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas (blows the movie away imo).
Hells Angels.
Others that you'll have to find out about.


And The Psychedelic Experience, that TimothyLeary posted is a good read as well.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 26, 2009)

Fight Club by Chuck Palahniuk. I was really not expecting much but it was awesome.


----------



## Randy (Feb 26, 2009)

^
 

I'm rather impatient, so I never finished the book but I made it through the larger percentage of it. Rather epic.



liquidcow said:


> Slaughterhouse 5 by Kurt Vonnegut





AK DRAGON said:


> The Art of War - Sun Tzu



Both amazing. 

Believe it or not, Bram Stoker's _Dracula_ is unbelievably worthy of praise, IMO. Few people have chronicled a really dark, haunting experience (cover-to-cover) as eloquently as in this book. Highly recommended.


----------



## Breakdown (Feb 26, 2009)

If you haven't read it yet the diary of anne frank is a good read
It give good insight to what it was like for jews in hiding. 
good book IMO
a time to kill by john grisham is also a good book


----------



## Daoloth (Feb 26, 2009)

Dune
A Song Of Ice and Fire Series
Hyperion
Lovecrafts Dream Cycle Series


----------

